# Whereabouts



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

Would appreciate any news regarding whereabout, Bill Lewis, Chief Elect., Royal Yacht Gothic 1953/54. Understand he became Elect Superintendent with Shaw Savill. Originally came frome Birkenhead.

Terence Williams. ( Ex 2nd Elect. Gothic ).(A)


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

I was aware the Gothic was hired for the royal tour at £825,000. The tour was eventually completed in the recently completed Britannia. I was not aware the Gothic had ever been termed a "Royal Yacht". Perhaps I am missing something. Someone will no doubt know.


----------



## John.H.Clark (Apr 20, 2007)

The book on the voyage by Captain Aitchison is entitled Royal Standard Red Ensign. I have skimmed and it appears to always be called a Merchant ship. If she had been called a Royal Yacht would she not have flown the White Ensign


----------



## John.H.Clark (Apr 20, 2007)

This may be bad news . I have membership list from the Shaw Savill Society which shows a lady as Mrs Lewis, widow of Bill, but there may be other Bill Lewis'. I do not feel that as an ordinary member I should pass that address on and will ask for guidance if I can contact one of the society's officers.


----------

